# First monitor...



## camt44 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey,
I've still got an empty 4x2x2 which needs something in it! I have made up my mind and I want a monitor, probably just 1. I am looking at one of the following:
varanus tristis tristis
varanus tristis orientalis
varanus gilleni
varanus storri
I know everyone will say accies, but I'm really not a fan of them... So, which one would you recommend? Also, how do they go for price for little ones? I would prefer one that isn't too shy, and wouldn't mind being held every now and then aswell... 
Cam


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Mar 2, 2010)

if you have a class 1 license, you cant get a storr's monitor as they are class 2. it matters whether u want a bigger monitor or smaller. tristis being bigger and gillenibeing smaller. i am getting my firs monitor ever next week. im getting 2 ackies. from all my research, i found that accies are probly the best beginner monitor and one of the best but if you dont like them, then i would choose tristis but they aren't easy to find


----------



## camt44 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok then, storrs are off the list... I want something around the 2-3 foot mark (if that size tank is big enough for an adult). I've tried to find a few on different classifieds things, but they are hard to find... The tristis tristis would probably be my favourite so far, just wanted to see if anyone has had any good/bad experiences with them. Thanks for the help
Cam


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 2, 2010)

In that case Varanus gilleni would be your best choice. 
The two types of tristis will be too shy and flightly for you and dont like handling at all. You will soon find it keeping monitors are way more addictive than any python and you will want more. They really do do better in groups or pairs than by myselves and the entertainment factor is through the roof, something you just dont get with only one.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Mar 2, 2010)

Definately something like Ackies is a good first monitor. They're the only monitor that I'd recommend handling regularly - many species can seem fairly content with it but these are probably the most accepting of the handling. An adult ackie will happily live in that enclosure as long as you provide the right type of environment. A hot spot of about 50-60 degrees celcius is required for this species. I find it best if you provide multiple basking ledges underneath the heat source so that the animals can choose at what temperature to bask. Keep the enclosure dry (I provide small bowls of water - some monitor keepers only LIGHTLY mist once a week and do not provide water bowls). Lots of food (insects, mice, mince, quail, etc) and lots of things to climb on. Hides should be made so that the animal(s) can squeeze in and feel secure - these are the hides they prefer to use.

Other than that, enjoy.


----------



## camt44 (Mar 2, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the advice. The tristis will still be my favourite I think, I know with monitors they arent going to be the same as my beardie with regards to handling, I just don't want something that will try to bite me when I go near it. I might do a bit more reading into the two remaining choices:
varanus tristis
varanus gilleni
What sort of price can you expect to pay for them?


----------



## Daryl_H (Mar 2, 2010)

camt44 said:


> Cool, thanks for the advice. The tristis will still be my favourite I think, I know with monitors they arent going to be the same as my beardie with regards to handling, I just don't want something that will try to bite me when I go near it. I might do a bit more reading into the two remaining choices:
> varanus tristis
> varanus gilleni
> What sort of price can you expect to pay for them?


 

I had a tristis tristis once apon a time waas the most mental lizard ive ownd as id change the water bowl he'd run up my arm across my neck/face scratch all the way then do a leap of faith any direction and id spend the next lil while chaseing him down ... id def go the gillens as a first of and the tristis would love to bite me any chance he got


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Mar 2, 2010)

Southern Cross Reptiles - Monitor Sales List
there you go


----------



## camt44 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ha, I've heard that they are an "active lizard", which was fine by me... But maybe thats a little too extreme. I really love the look of them, but I don't want something that is like that. I might keep looking around then, look into the gillens a bit more. I'm not in a hurry, so I'll make sure I know exactly what I want before I start looking to buy one. Thanks


----------



## camt44 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the link, I've been looking for ages for prices!


----------



## cris (Mar 2, 2010)

If you want something that will adjust to handling go for Spencers, ackies, panoptes or if you have girl like fingers maybe gilleni or other Odatria (i find them very small and sqiurmy and hard to handle). Laceys can also adapt to being handled but from what i have heard its much more dangerous, especially considering they have much sharper claws and a reputation for biting defensively.


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Mar 2, 2010)

why dont you want accies??? so now you have decided not to get tristis as they are mental. but you will experience this from most monitors. monitors aren't really meant for handling and if possible shouldn't be handled at all. accies cross this rule a bit and will tolerate handling when older but this is the only monitor that will tolerate handling. gilleni's are small and when handling, they would probably squirm all the time and try run away. so accies i think would be the best choice for your enclosure, handling, and anything else. if your experienced, then you can go further but i suggest acies from my research. and you should get a pair as they do better in pars aswell.

so have you chosen yet???

i am getting 2 accies on sunday!!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 2, 2010)

For what it's worth and JMO, I've had both Accies and Gillens and I'd go the Gillens anyday! Accies tend to be aggressive toward eachother, I have found, irrespective of sex, whereas you can keep two male Gillens together and the worst you will ever see is a comical "wrestling" bout! Go the Gillens and save on vet bills!!


----------



## sweetangel (Mar 2, 2010)

i have 2 in the incubator that u can have, ackies that is. otherwise i recon tristis orientalis which i think is the smaller version but its very hard to find ppl selling the smaller ones. most are just sold as varanus tristis so not specified. but gilleni are good to. probably alot of space for them. but i would say u wouldnt be able to handle either species from what i have heard just the ackies. and cos ur my friend i will just give you the ackies if u want them, u can even hatch the eggs urself they should be hatching pretty soon


----------



## camt44 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks again, I think I'll take you up on the offer Amy! I know monitors won't be too handleable, I just didn't want something ridiculously mental. Looks like accies it is.
Thanks
Cam


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Mar 3, 2010)

nice. also getting pair of accies


----------



## richardsc (Mar 5, 2010)

cam,any of the species mentioned would be fine for a first monitor,someone mentioned gillens as a first monitor,they are great,tristis tristis mite be a smidgen to big for a 4x2x2 enclosure as an adult,but they can still do ok in a cage that size,they arent all shy either,my tristis are probably mellower than my ackies handling wise,there anything but scared of me,dont write ackies off either,as long as u provide the monitors the conditions they require they all do quite well but i must warn you,once u have one you might end up with all the species u mentioned,lol,good luck with your choice,my advice is pick the one you want,they are all quite hardy


----------



## camt44 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks, I'm going for the accies, they seem to be the best choice, and I'm getting a few off a friend who has eggs that are about to hatch. I'm hoping this will be my last reptile addition, but you never know, I might get tempted!


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Mar 5, 2010)

good luck with the eggs. i would rather have the surprise later when i breed for hatching eggs


----------

